# Profibus DP Bitrate in Industrienlage



## Beren (30 Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
das hat in erster Linie etwas mit der Entfernung zu tun.
Ich habe da jetzt die einzelnen Werte nicht exakt in Erinnerung, aber bis 100 m Leitungslänge kannst du m.W. die volle Geschwindigkeit (12 MBit)realisieren. Danach fällt das dann recht schnell ...

Wie weit ist den "aus dem E-Raum heraus" ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (30 Juli 2009)

Hier steht mehr zur Entfernung und Bitrate: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6101&highlight=Entfernung+Profibus


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

Bei Siemens gabs es mal ein Programm , um die laufzeiten zu berechnen.
Wenn Du nicht viele Teilnehmer am Bus hast, bringen je nach Zykluszeit der CPU auch die 12MBit nicht viel.
Prinzipiell steigen die Störungen mit der Frequenz an. Bei 12Mbit müßen gerade die Stecker einwandfrei verarbeitet werden. Hatte mal ein Problem weil das Kabel zu stark geknickt war, schon gingen die 12Mbit nicht mehr.
Aber dir bleiben ja auch noch die 6MBit zur Auswahl.


----------



## Beren (30 Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2009)

... und ... was hast du nun vor ?


----------



## offliner (4 August 2009)

Wenn dir Schirme vernünftig aufgelegt sind, sollten 12 MBaud kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## Beren (6 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2009)

Mich hatte jetzt eigentlich mehr interessiert, ob du das mit dem PB machst oder auf deinen Chef hörst, der ja sagte, dass es nicht gehen würde ?
Immer dran denken : No Risk - no Fun ...


----------



## Beren (6 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Sensor_People (16 August 2009)

*Blasgrau ist alle Theorie...*

noch Blassgrauer als mein Schriftild hier ;-)

Therorie und Praxis sind sich manchmals gegenseitig ein Dorn.

So gibt es für längere Distanzen als die 100m, auch (optische) Freiraumdatenübetragungen, dieses sind jedoch aus pysikalischem Grund in der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ein wenig eingeschränkt.
Meines Wissens ist hier die DDLS200 oder ISD300 von Leuze oder SIck das bewärte, aber beide Geräte sind auf 1,5MBd, begrenzt. bieten aber dafür bis 300m Reichweite die gesamte Bandbreite und eine saubere Datenübetragung. VOn Sich gibt es einen neue oprische Datenlichtschrenke, die meines WIssesn sogar die 3Mbd kann, dann sit aber derzeit Ende Gelände.

So, nun ein Wort aus der Praxis für die Kabelgebundene Lösung: je höher die Baudrate, desto sauberer muss die Kabelführung, udn Verdrahtung sein, bei 12MBd werden keine Schlampereien 'belohnt' es kommt zu signifikaten Störungen auf dem Bus.
Ich würde bei einer Übertragungsgeschwindigeit von 500Mbd oder 1,5Mbd bleiben.

Als gutes Analysetool für 'mutige' empfele ich den Proficore Ultra, ein Kombigerät, für Busphysikalische und Datenstromanalyse. (Einschließlich (noch ausbaufäigem) Topologiescan, und einem Master, der sich sehen lassen kann.

Gruß

https://www.xing.com/profile/Thomas_Lamparter4


----------



## ToBo (16 August 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Ich höre natürlich nicht auf meinen Chef!
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich werde den Bus, wenn es soweit ist, auf 3MBit hochschrauben und ihm dann mit breitem Grinsen sagen, dass es läuft! :-D


 
Und bei dem ersten Problem, welches vielleicht in gar keinem
Zusammenhang mit der BUS Geschwindigkeit steht, bist Du der
Dumme. 

"Hab ich doch von Anfang an gesagt, dass es nicht geht."

In solchen Situationen macht es oft gar keinen Sinn mit
technischen Theorien zu kommen und mache es nur, wenn
MEIN Weg zu 1000% besser und sicher ist. 

Nur meine Meinung aus langjähriger Erfahrung mit besserwissenden
Chef's......


----------



## Beren (18 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------

